# 2011 Chevy Cruze LT Turbo...Rear window defroster problems.



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

No issues yet. Is it foggy or is there ice? What's on the window that it's not defrosting it?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Does the LED on the button illuminate when pressed even if the grid doesn't work?


----------



## KATHY (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes. The light comes on and stays on


----------



## KATHY (Feb 14, 2011)

It doesn't seem to matter if it is just a fog or ice. It still only works once and awhile.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm going to say the rear defroster is broken. I had one in my Cobalt go, they're cheap and seem to either fail early or work forever. I would take it back to a dealer


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> I'm going to say the rear defroster is broken. I had one in my Cobalt go, they're cheap and seem to either fail early or work forever. I would take it back to a dealer


I agree they could atleast check for an intermittent ground post grid. Most grid failures are at the grid itself especially if the indicator light is on at the switch. A voltage check across the grid should show a decreasing voltage from the "hot" side to the ground side as the lead is swept across it. This check only takes a couple minutes to complete.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

KATHY said:


> Has anyone had any problems with their rear window defroster only working some of the time.


Works fine


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

I believe I read in the manual they only stay on for a period of time then shut off.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Mahty said:


> I believe I read in the manual they only stay on for a period of time then shut off.


That's the timer. I think OP is saying that it doesn't come on at all.


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a similar problem with other cars in the past which were much older and it turned out to be the window defroster relay. So it could be the relay, but take it back to the dealer (a different dealer if you could, since the last one couldn't resolve the problem). I'm sure something like this has to be covered under warranty.

maybe we can get ChevyMgr to have a say in this, he knows his stuff!


----------



## KGWest233 (Feb 17, 2011)

maybe the computer needs resetting in your Cruze. That was my issue with the thermostat. Ask your service magager or assistant manager about the Cruze recall on these matters.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

KGWest233 said:


> maybe the computer needs resetting in your Cruze. That was my issue with the thermostat. Ask your service magager or assistant manager about the Cruze recall on these matters.


This may be correct as well. I don't have a diagram infront of me but most buttons now in your car basicaly ask the computer to turn on an item. If it does or doesn't is on the BCM


----------



## Peterthy (Feb 22, 2012)

KATHY said:


> Has anyone had any problems with their rear window defroster only working some of the time. I took it into the dealer. They tested it and said the current is getting to it fine. It seems to only want to work about 2 out of every 10 times I need it.


Hi Kathy, hopefully this has been resolved for you. I too have been experiencing an intermittent rear defogger issues. When I press the defogger the light illuminates but half the time the defogger simply will not come on. This has been happening for the past few months with no apparent pattern. It will work for 3-4 days and then not work for 3-4 days. 

I took it to a dealership on a day that it was not working. And when they pulled it into their service bay it worked. Because my issue was an ongoing one they recommended just replacing the relay as that was likely the first thing to fail according to their tech. Since it was an easy fix I got that replaced. Also the dealership mentioned that they did not find any error/bad codes. The defogger worked a few days after the fix and then once again it failed to come on last night (defogger button was lit). 

Any ideas?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Peterthy said:


> Hi Kathy, hopefully this has been resolved for you. I too have been experiencing an intermittent rear defogger issues. When I press the defogger the light illuminates but half the time the defogger simply will not come on. This has been happening for the past few months with no apparent pattern. It will work for 3-4 days and then not work for 3-4 days.
> 
> I took it to a dealership on a day that it was not working. And when they pulled it into their service bay it worked. Because my issue was an ongoing one they recommended just replacing the relay as that was likely the first thing to fail according to their tech. Since it was an easy fix I got that replaced. Also the dealership mentioned that they did not find any error/bad codes. The defogger worked a few days after the fix and then once again it failed to come on last night (defogger button was lit).
> 
> Any ideas?


This is an old post and she has not logged in since Feb of 2011 so it is likely she will not answer. Maybe others will chime in though since you have brought this thread back to life.


----------

